# On dit près du manège, hein ? Ok ?



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

[...]


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera du rapide, je fais juste un aller-retour...




Tu pense vraiment avoir du succès avec ça?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu pense vraiment avoir du succès avec ça?  :rateau:



Après son récit de spermogramme de ce matin je pense qu'il va beaucoup en avoir oui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu pense vraiment avoir du succès avec ça? :rateau:


       ... tu parles des difficultés qu'ils ont eu pour l'analyse de son spermogramme ...  ses spermatozoïdes étaient tellement rapides et délurés qu'ils ont du les anesthésier un par un pour les examiner !
Et encore, quand ils arrivaient au dernier, le premier commençait à se réveiller !!! 
... je ne parle pas non plus de ceux qui se sont échappés et qui ont fichu le bordel dans tout l'hopital pendant des mois !!!! 
:love:


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2004)

ben oui,je viendrais bien,mais je n'ai pas d'uniforme   :rose:


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Seulement un aller et retour ?   

Je ne sais pas si je ne préfère pas un bon vieux _coïtus interromptus_, finalement


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _[note préalable à l'attention des modérateurs]
> 
> Cependant donc je poste dans le Bar.
> 
> ...



Si c'est pour venir nous refiler tes fonds de flacons d'analyses, va falloir y mettre le paquet question charme hein !!


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2004)

honte a toi malfrat de basses rues, tu est decouvert  
faire de la pub pour son site aprsè tant de posts, c'est désolant   
tout fout le camp ma petite dame, c'est la chianli  :love:   

ps : a quand l'achat du mac a la fnac, vite la suite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sache que je suis *mon propre flacon* et que je propose *de la FRAICHE !!*_
> *AOC !*


Un jour on était occupés, Roberto, Minal et moi, à commettre un hold-up dans une cantine d'hopital ... arghh ! ça tournait mal !!!
J'étais avec Roberto derrière le comptoir en train de menacer le tenancier de mon 11 mm parabellum et je gueulais à Roberto : "Alors, Rob ! je le bute ou pas ???????"
Nous fumes surpris par un bruit provenant de la porte d'entrée ... Roberto me regarda et me dit alors une phrase que j'entendrais résonner toute ma vie : "t'en fais pas ! vas-y ! liquide ! c'est Minal !!!"

Pffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!      :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(...avec une heeeu... POINTE DE HULK® cependant.)_
> :hosto:  :hosto:



Petits problèmes hépatiques peut-être ?


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'entendrais résonner toute ma vie : "t'en fais pas ! vas-y ! liquide ! c'est Minal !!!"
> 
> Pffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!      :rateau: :modo:


     :modo:  :sick: :hosto: et tuti quanti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _[note préalable à l'attention des modérateurs]
> Ce sujet je le sais, va être déplacé séance tenante dans le forum "Rendez-vous".
> Et cependant je le poste dans le Bar.
> Il ne s'agit nullement d'une provocation de ma part vis à vis de vous : je suis tout à fait satisfait de vos services, si si, vous maintenez tant bien que mal une certaine bonne tenue salvatrice dans mon troquet virtuel préféré et savez faire comme il faut avec les cons, même avec les cons excessivement intelligents genre critique littéraire (NON ne suivez pas mon regard *vous allez LE FAIRE REVENIR !!*)
> ...



.... j'ai pas compris pourquoi tu postais dans le bar :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sache que je suis *mon propre flacon* et que je propose *de la FRAICHE !!*_
> *AOC !*


Maintenu au muscadet et/ou au gros plant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sache que je suis *mon propre flacon* et que je propose *de la FRAICHE !!*_
> *AOC !*


Et t'arrive à boire au goulot ???


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et t'arrive à boire au goulot ???



 :mouais:  :mouais:              
oh visuellement parlant, heuuuuuu  ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois JE SABRE, comme à la fin des Grands-Prix !
> 
> :mouais: :love: :love:


Le tout est d'avoir son sabre toujours avec soi ! 
Mais dans le cas de Roberto, un couteau suisse suffit largement ... c'est plus pratique !!!


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois JE SABRE, comme à la fin des Grands-Prix !
> 
> :mouais:  :love:  :love:



   tu sabres le goulot ??  oups quelle boucherie...!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

Euh.... Roberto, Pepita est au courant ?  :hein:    


Et sinon, au lieu de flooder par ici, tu pourrais pas activer tes nouvelles aventures ?

J''suis en manque, moi !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu sabres le goulot ??  oups quelle boucherie...!!!



_L'Empire des Sens_ Style?


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ma boite à MP* sature de messages enthousiastes, voire choquants, exigeant l'heure d'arrivée de mon TGV. Des *québécoises* transies sont prètes à prendre l'avion pour être au rendez-vous, des *belges de sexe féminin* s'apprètent à venir en stop uniquement pour toucher ne serait-ce qu'une seconde ma chemise à fleurs, on va peut-être installer des écrans géants sur le parvis de la gare pour que tout le monde puisse suivre l'événement, des *suissesses* m'affirment être prètes à se damner _(je cite)_ pour des places à mon prochain concert _(j'ai beau leur expliquer que je chante pas elles me répondent que ça viendra)_, des techniciens d'EDF jaloux menacent de couper l'électricité de mon TGV, j'ai des propositions pour faire ça au Stade de France, avec arrivée en deltaplane mais j'ai le mal de l'air _et puis n'oubliez pas les gars et les filles : *JE VIENS POUR BOSSER !*_



Tu donnes dans l'amokerie maintenant Roberto ? Tu as l'égo qui déborde ? T'es plus étanche, le pot est fissuré  ?!   :affraid:


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> *Activer ?*
> 
> 
> ...



La date, ça vient....


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La date, ça vient....



Il te laisse le choix...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La date, ça vient....


Roberto te laisse le choix dans la date !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Flûte ! grillé par Webo !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Roberto te laisse le choix dans la date !!!!



Désolé... le Web'O est plus alerte que le TheBig...


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Roberto te laisse le choix dans la date !!!!



   pas au mois d'août...  !!!!


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

En même temps des moustachus en ciré jaune au pied du manège, y'en a tout le temps à montparnasse


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ma boite à MP* sature de messages enthousiastes, voire choquants, exigeant l'heure d'arrivée de mon TGV. Des *québécoises* transies sont prètes à prendre l'avion pour être au rendez-vous, des *belges de sexe féminin* s'apprètent à venir en stop uniquement pour toucher ne serait-ce qu'une seconde ma chemise à fleurs ...



y'a des belges de sexe féminin sur ce forum ???  :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 



			
				Roberto Vendez ...  a dit:
			
		

> Bon okay je vais faire _Anntraxh Style_ : *tout lire-rien dire !*
> :hein:  :hein:
> _Putain ça va être dur._
> :rateau:
> ...



même pas en rêve© ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

> il est où, le minichat ?



Heho ! Chu pas si petit que ça moi !! :/

Bon. Cette date ?


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Ha ben, tu nous dis viendez pis tu nous dis pas quand !!! :mouais: 

Faut qu'on monte une tente sur le parvis ???  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas.



Tu es du genre à servir les bulles avant le champagne toi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Je veux le voooooiiiiir ! Mais quand sera-t-il là? :love: :love: :love:

T'inquiète mon thebigounet, je serai pas infidèle


----------



## maousse (23 Juin 2004)

ce qui est sûr, c'est que tu n'auras pas droit au forum rendezvous tant qu'il n'y aura pas de date, non mais qu'est-ce que tu crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

il est sympa ce kimono ! 

C'est Pépita ...? :mouais: elle a changé !!! :affraid:







PS : Quelqu'un pourrait me rafraîchir la mémoire et me donner le nom des chaussures ...  :hein: je m'en rappelle plus ! 

merci


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Du 20 au 23 juillet si tu veux me voir, _faudra pointer ton kimono à Cognac (Charentes)..._



AH ben voilà, pour une fois que Roberto se pointe, je serai pas là...   

Euh, pour Cognac, sans façons, merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tongan Chozett©



Ça y est j'ai retrouvé, ça s'appelle des *zori(s)* ou *geta*, j'ai un doute ...


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est j'ai retrouvé, ça s'appelle des *zori(s)* ou *geta*, j'ai un doute ...



ben tu dois avoir raison   :rose: 

ya aussi *chaussures à doigts depiedzapparents... !!!* mais je crois que c'est pour les *Tongs * ce truc là...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est j'ai retrouvé, ça s'appelle des *zori(s)* ou *geta*, j'ai un doute ...



quelque soit le nom j'ai toujouyrs trouvé çà beauf' les tongues portées avec des chaussettes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quelque soit le nom j'ai toujouyrs trouvé çà beauf' les tongues portées avec des chaussettes



 

...des chaussettes à trous, alors    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...de posts vachement trop marrants et quand même bien torchés on dirait du DocEvil des fois...



Moi qui pensais faire du Roberto Vendez... En moins inspiré toutefois. Et en moins drôle.


----------



## Nexka (23 Juin 2004)

Cooooollll Roberto à Paris!!!    

Si si les filles, on lui fait sa pancarte!!! BIENVENUE ROBERTO  :love:  :love: 

(puis on en profite pour kil nous paye enfin nos gages de secrétaires   )


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Cooooollll Roberto à Paris!!!
> 
> Si si les filles, on lui fait sa pancarte!!! BIENVENUE ROBERTO  :love:  :love:
> 
> (puis on en profite pour kil nous paye enfin nos gages de secrétaires   )




*Alors là, si Nexka nous organise ça, je m'engage à mobiliser les tapoteuses...   et hop à Nous Paris   *


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Cooooollll Roberto à Paris!!!
> 
> Si si les filles, on lui fait sa pancarte!!! BIENVENUE ROBERTO  :love:  :love:
> 
> (puis on en profite pour kil nous paye enfin nos gages de secrétaires   )




      


je rêve ...?  :hein: 

 

Nexka ... c'est bien toi !!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :love: 


excusez ... :rose: je suis si émue ...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2004)

ça pue...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Du 20 au 23 juillet si tu veux me voir, _faudra pointer ton kimono à Cognac (Charentes)..._
> 
> 
> ...



la demoiselle est fournit avec le kimono ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la demoiselle est fournit avec le kimono ?



Ben voyons Mackie... sans compter que tu as déjà les tiennes.


----------



## Nexka (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là, si Nexka nous organise ça, je m'engage à mobiliser les tapoteuses...   et hop à Nous Paris   *





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je rêve ...?  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  Snif snok snok 
Les filles.... Je suis vraiment touchée  :rose:


Pour vous remercier, et parceque je vous aime :love: :love: :love:, je vous heberge chez moi* pour la visite de Roberto à Paris. On se fera une bonne bouffe, et on ira dans un surper marché du sexe    . Puis tout les trucs kon avait prévu dans notre thread special fille  .
Sans oublier la banderole clignotante pour acceuillir Roberto     



*Si Roberto vient avant le 5 juillet.


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  Snif snok snok
> Les filles.... Je suis vraiment touchée  :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Yep trop cool Nexka...  maintenant ya plus qu'à... attendre 

ps: n'oublie pas les contrats   :love:


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pue...



Sonny.... Les filles ne "puent" pas, tu sais   :rateau:


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

_Peut-être que tu ne sais pas, tout bien réflechi...._
 :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Sonny.... Les filles ne "puent" pas, tu sais   :rateau:



oui c'est bien vrai ça...     Dit n'importe koi le SonnyLove    :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Sonny.... Les filles ne "puent" pas, tu sais   :rateau:



Enfin la plupart...




hop hop hop les filles on se calme, je connais le chemin...


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Enfin la plupart...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon toi on sait, mais qd on arrive aux urgences et que ...  bon ok je sors moi aussi    

à noter que vous... hum-hum


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Pfiouuuu !!! la vache ! ça motive gravement quand même. Le pire c'est que Yoko va sûrement en être, je pourrai venir avec vous les filles au supermarché du sexe et tout et tout ? Je vous ramènerai un de ces petits sachets de _farine _dont on a le secret dans la salle VIP de MacG


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2004)

Bon Roberto, j'espère que tu pense à ta valise de billets...
Parce qu'avec les arrièrés de salaire que tu dois à tes tapoteuses, ça va douiller... :rateau:  :style: 

ça devrait très largement compenser le billet aller retour de Macelene...


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous acceptez les versements en nature ?*




Bah tu vois Macelene, finalement yaura plus kun non tête à tête devant un café pdt juste une heure. T'as prévu de rester combien de jours Roberto?? Parce que comme dit Lumai, avec les arriérés, ça va douiller.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Oula ! Prévoyez le seau d'eau froide


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuu !!! la vache ! ça motive gravement quand même. Le pire c'est que Yoko va sûrement en être, je pourrai venir avec vous les filles au supermarché du sexe et tout et tout ? Je vous ramènerai un de ces petits sachets de _farine _dont on a le secret dans la salle VIP de MacG



Arffff   

Pourquoi dés kon oragnise une soirée entre filles, ya toujours un gars ki veut squater????  
Est ce kon vient à vos soirées foot-bierre nous?? Hien???  :mouais:   

A propos de ça les filles, j'ai vu que dans l'Essone, pendant tout l'Euro, dans certains restaurants, si on y va à quatre femmes, on ne paye que trois repas. On peut se faire ça aprés le sexe shop. T'es des notres Lumai???


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'es des notres Lumai???



Tu parles que je suis des nôtres !!! 
 
 
 

Y a même un lit d'appoint de dispo à Vitry... 

Enfin, faudrait que Roberto nous donne ses dates parce que les vacances approchent à grand pas et que je risque de me retrouver assez loin de l'Essonne et de la gare Montparnasse...
  :style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, faudrait que Roberto nous donne ses dates


...euh ! après son "spermotruc", ça risque d'être plutôt des figues !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
ps : pardon Roberto !:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Moi non plus j'aime pas l'foot


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois Macelene, finalement yaura plus kun non tête à tête devant un café pdt juste une heure. T'as prévu de rester combien de jours Roberto?? Parce que comme dit Lumai, avec les arriérés, ça va douiller.



:affraid: 
Houlà ben c'est la forme Nexka !!! :affraid:

   

PS Roberto : pour c'est bon je t'offre ma modeste contribution de tapoteuse  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS Roberto : pour c'est bon je t'offre ma modeste contribution de tapoteuse ...


Aaahhh ! ce Roberto ! Quel charmeur ... y'en a plus que pour lui !   
euh ! y'a pas un pack bannissement "spécial Roberto" chez MacGé ? question d'éclaircir un peu les rangs de la concurrence !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon staff de tapoteuses est resté intact, _même pas pris la poussière !_
> Aussi excitées qu'avant !!


Attend ! ... juste le temps d'imprimer l'intégralité de ce thread et quelques autres par la même occasion ... de trouver une grande enveloppe brune (sont toujours brunes les lettres anonymes !) ... de retrouver ton adresse privée que j'ai soigneusement conservée dans mon classeur à zadresses ... de calligraphier méticuleusement : "A l'attention de Madame VL" - urgent et confidentiel - et de descendre l'enveloppe à la réception ... ... ... et on va bien voir si tu seras encore tout *excité* dans les jours qui vont suivre !!!!!!!!!!
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
ps : et pas la peine de me proposer une planche personnelle et dédicacée de Pepita !!!!!! .... .... .... quoique !!!!:love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !
> _Si j' pars en exil elles vont toutes suivre, vous allez vous retrouver entre informaticiens, ça va faire mâle !!_


 
Hmmmm moi aussi je suis une informaticienne.... Mais bon, FEMELLE!!!!  Alors oui je part avec toi


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'aime pas l'foot


Et le rugby?? T'aime bien le Rugby???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm moi aussi je suis une informaticienne.... Mais bon, FEMELLE!!!! Alors oui je part avec toi


gna gna gna .....    
(koman ki fé ?????? )


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et le rugby?? T'aime bien le Rugby???


  Toi tu m'plais   

 PS : Merde pu de credit de coup de boule, sinon j'te refesais les chicots facon entrée en casque


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que... *C'est dingue.*
> Mon staff de tapoteuses est resté intact, _même pas pris la poussière !_
> Aussi excitées qu'avant !!




*Éxcitées... !!! faut voir dans quel état nous étions après notre séjour de séquestration.... tu te souviens...  :mouais:* 

Mais bon on a repris du poil de la Bête qui sommeillait en Nous     

Prépare ta valise...  celle avec les *Gros bifftons     *


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Éxcitées... !!! faut voir dans quel état nous étions après notre séjour de séquestration.... tu te souviens...  :mouais:*



Oh oui je me souviens!! Depuis je porte plus de culotte d'ailleurs, trop peur des micros


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui je me souviens!! Depuis je porte plus de culotte d'ailleurs, trop peur des micros


   :rose:  Arggghhh !!!


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui je me souviens!! Depuis je porte plus de culotte d'ailleurs, trop peur des micros






*Ou alors réduites à leur plus simple expression...     *


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Arretez Zebig va nous claquer entre les doigts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arretez Zebig va nous claquer entre les doigts


Trop tard !!! Faut absolument que j'aille faire un tour à vélo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

sinon doit bien y'avoir Derrick a la teloche zebig , ca marche bien ca aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard !!! Faut absolument que j'aille faire un tour à vélo !!!!!!!!!


...et merde !  :rateau: :rateau: 
(private joke avec Bassman !!!! hihi !!!)


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ou alors réduites à leur plus simple expression...*


/mode ingénu
qui est ?
/mode ingénu


un fil et une aiguille


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et merde !  :rateau: :rateau:
> (private joke avec Bassman !!!! hihi !!!)



Tu vas finir par te faire gicler du carré VIP si tu continues à te répendre ainsi partout


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et merde !  :rateau: :rateau:
> (private joke avec Bassman !!!! hihi !!!)


 J'te l'avais dit, vallait mieux te foutre devant derrick, effet immediat garanti


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> /mode ingénu
> qui est ?
> /mode ingénu
> 
> ...



rhôôôôôô...  l'autre    

Ma non , vas donc voir le site de Kak


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ben compare :

 Avant :






 Apres :


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

Bon les filles, ont va peut être un peu se calmer, sinon le Roberto va prendre peur, et nous donner une fausse date pour sa visite à Paris       

Laaaa voilaaaa on est sage maintenant Roberto  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Pis ca evitera a zebig de refaire du velo 

 En plus la il est parti pour 100 borne de velo en moule burne Rouge Fushia fluo


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Bof...Mieux vaut en rire, c'est pas pour autant qu'on est etranger a ce qu'il se passe. D'un autre côté on fait pas tout un foin sur les ricains qui massacrent les irakiens (y'a d'autres exemples : vietmin, japonais, mexicain, cubain....)


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juin 2004)

du Q du Q


----------



## Kak (24 Juin 2004)

Il est ChÔ ce sujet!   

  

Bon Roberto, comme salaire, je prendrais bien un livre dédicacé: oui, non?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir, j'vais pas m'en sortir..._


...je ne crois pas ! non !!!:mouais: 
ps : la lettre vient de partir !:affraid: :hosto: ... prépare-toi !

j'ai édité parce que j'avais oublié celui-là ::casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi :
> Lumai Macelene Nexka Lorna... _Elle est Où Kak ?_
> 
> *OUI Kak !*
> ...



:affraid: comme il s'emballe lui !!!!


 heu moi j'avais précisé, et ce par écrit, avec recommandé et accusé de réception, que les * versements en nature*, ben il fallait oublier ça pour moi, et que donc j'offrais gracieusement mes petits services de tapoteuse à Roberto ...  :mouais: 
 Le solde de tout compte était joint à cette lettre ...   


Ps : par contre une soirée _entre filles_, j'veux bien moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi :
> Lumai Macelene Nexka Lorna... _Elle est Où Kak ?_
> 
> *OUI Kak !*
> ...


 Va falloir que tu délègues mon pauvre ...


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comptes-y !


tsss pas partageur hein ?

je t'attends de pieds ferme (avec vigipirate le camping sauvage à Paris c&#8217;est pas simple, surtout à proximité d'une gare)


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

Bon alors je récapitule pour notre virée entre filles.
*-Resto pdt l'euro
-super marché du sexe
-piscine-thalasso 
-biensur thé et petits gateaux
-accesoirement l'acceuil de Roberto   * 

Je peux herberger 4 personnes. Qui est des notres? :love: :love: :love:
*Macelene
Lorna
Lumaî
Kak
Nexka
* 

Si vous voyez d'autre activitées, ou si des tapoteuses ont été oublié, rajoutez!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je récapitule pour notre virée entre filles.
> *-Resto pdt l'euro
> -super marché du sexe
> -piscine-thalasso
> ...



Euh moi ... :
- un peu loin de paris là-haut D )
- pas trop de dineros
- pas vraiment dispo
- donc pour moi ça tombe à l'eau

 :rose: ... 

(je compte sur vous pour prendre des photos !)


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je récapitule pour notre virée entre filles.
> *
> 
> [...]
> ...



Depuis le temps que je suis dans la cage j&#8217;suis prêt à servir de guide (ou de porte-"manteaux") :rateau:


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que je suis dans la cage j?suis prêt à servir de guide...  dans le super Market of Sex



  :rose:   *Birriquino....  !!!!!*


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, Néphou, quand elle attaque en espagnol, _c'est pas toi le torero, *c'est ELLE !!*_
> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 Je me demande bien ce qu'elle ferait de mes oreilles.



P.S. : :bouhtristeàmort: google ne trouve rien pour
_truceno_


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande bien ce qu'elle ferait de mes oreilles....




     et en cas de Victoire total, maté dans l'arène à mes pieds    avec plein d'aiguilles plantées dans le dos...    

*J'ai droit à autre chose, non ???  * 

Oléééééééééééé............


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue ! La queue !


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ca me rappelle que le repas de ce midi fut frugal


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Proposition d'autre formule :_
> - Accueil de Roberto.
> - super-marché du sexe _(Lorna? Amène ton trident, c'est pas en vente libre ce genre d'accessoires !)_
> - L'acceuil de Roberto
> ...



*accueil* ce ne serait pas mieux ...? 


 :mouais: à moins que *acceuil* ce soit un truc salace, qui me soit inconnu ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *accueil* ce ne serait pas mieux ...?


Euh ! il peut pas tout avoir quand même !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! il peut pas tout avoir quand même !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



T'en fais pas Zebig, *jamais* il n'atteindra ton succès ...  :love:     



Ps (pour Roberto) ... :  en fait "salace" je sais même pas ce que ça veut dire, :rose: je l'ai entendu l'autre jour à la radio , ça faisait joli ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye même pas.



Mais heuuuu ne te vexe pas, je disais ça, surtout pour le vi ... pour Zebigounet !!!  :love:

Il faut dire que tu lui as mis un sacré coup au moral avec ton sex appeal hawaïen qui rassemble de hordes de jeunes filles autour d'un manège !!! 

:hein:  pense à lui un peu, hein, t'y as pensé ???



* non ! *, j'en étais sûre !!!

En un petit post, tu lui mets une sacrée raclée à son "feeling" ... 

Quand on a un "doyen" de cette envergure, il faut être à ses petits soins, le dorlotter ... :love:

t'en connaît d'autre des comme ça ... ? hein ? bon ...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Lorna, la Bécassine du Bar, y en a qu'une c'est nous qu'on l'a
> *




:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  La Bécassine ... :hein:  





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Contacte-moi par MP, je t'expliquerai._
> :rose:




Trop tard j'ai eu quelques leçons hier soir ...(c'te nuit) :love:

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

La question n'est pas « sur quoi » mais « sur -- ou sous -- qui ? » :airinquisiteur: zebig ? tu t'es encore aéré le service trois pièces ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2004)

.....


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *accueil* ce ne serait pas mieux ...?


Eh! Eh! Eh!

Dans son cas ça va plutôt être :

*écueil*

L'écueil de Roberto !!!    




pas la peine de me raccompagner....j'connais la sortie....


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

tsss on ne dit pas l'écueil de Roberto mais les co... à non ?  j'avais cru comprendre que... bon, reprenons : on ne dit pas l'écueil de Roberto mais « le trident de lorna »


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tsss on ne dit pas l'écueil de Roberto mais les co... à non ?  j'avais cru comprendre que... bon, reprenons : on ne dit pas l'écueil de Roberto mais « le trident de lorna »



 quelle est le rapport entre mon trident et un écureuil ???


----------



## lumai (25 Juin 2004)

Euuuuuh... La couleur ?  
:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

C'est marqué ecueil et pas ecureuil, remonte ton casque lorna tu vois plus bien


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> quelle est le rapport entre mon trident et un écureuil ???


 les glands


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les glands




      ohlalalalalal  Nephou quelle forme !!!


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas « sur quoi » mais « sur -- ou sous -- qui ? » :airinquisiteur: zebig ? tu t'es encore aéré le service trois pièces ?



 et toujours pas de démenti


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ohlalalalalal  Nephou quelle forme !!!



yep je signe demain pour 80 M2 pour les futurs aess (Apple Expo Sauvages à Sartrouville)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les glands



  enfin un qui suit !!!

La récolte est bonne c'te année ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Pfou j'retourne a la cave, c'est moins tellectuel la bas   
 Pasque c'est Beau de l'air, mais ca me fait poeter


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> enfin un qui suit !!!
> 
> La récolte est bonne c'te année ...


il suffit d'en trouver un qui convient parfaitement


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> _*Néphou ?*
> Tes mensurations et tes polas, *tu les envoies PAR MP*, s'te plait !_
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:


 ça rentre pas :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Je parie que tu as droit aussi a la pub pour le Tranxen aussi ???

 Si c'est ca on a un "amis" commun


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Un p'tit peu moins, mais a chaque fois je repond avec une photo pour prouver le contraire


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Pis pas qu'un peu


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Gniark gniark gniark, moi je n&#8217;ai désormais plus que des propositions pour obtenir un diplôme pour pas cher&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

J'ai eu aussi dernierement  un mail de Désiré M'Bala  qui me demandait fort gentillement de lui garder ses 20.000 euros que je lui restituerais bien entendu a sa majorité, pasque son pere est mort dans d'atroces soufrances, sa mere il ne l'a pas connu. Bref une histoire bien triste.


 Quelqu'un veut un tit bifton offert gracieusement par Désiré M'Bala ???   

 PS : en tout cas depuis il tourne super bien mon G5


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Gniark gniark gniark, moi je n?ai désormais plus que des propositions pour obtenir un diplôme pour pas cher?



    Diplôme de quoi ??? 

Heu, bon c'était quoi le sujet...  ? :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Diplôme de quoi ???
> 
> Heu, bon c'était quoi le sujet... ? :hein: :hein:


Une vague invit' d'un gus qui s'la pète et qui donne rdv à des midinettes pour faire un tour de manège...à defaut d'aut' chose...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Crie pas comme ca, j'ai failli etre reveillé macelene


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

vague invit ou invit vague ??? (d'ailleurs ca fait "un zigzag" quand on le dit très vite)

 C'est très con je sors


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vague invit ou invit vague ??? (d'ailleurs ca fait "un zigzag" quand on le dit très vite)
> 
> C'est très con je sors


C'est ça. Dehors !  

Déjà qu'tu payes plus ton champ'


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

en fait ca fait plus "un zig zag" quand on s'est pris un coup de boule


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Ah ca va plaire a Roberto ca, depuis ce matin j'ai recu une bonne 10aine de mail comme ca 
 [font=Courier New, Courier, mono]How are you doing?[/font] 

*[size=+1]Better than all other Spam filters  -[/size]*

*Only Delivers The Email You Want!*

  This is the ultimate solution that is guaranteed to stop all spam
without  losing any of your important email! This system protects you 100%.  

 We didn't believe it either until we actually tried it. So you be the judge  and see for yourself.






Marrant non ??, Du spam pour te proposer une soluce anti spam


----------



## NLBDC (25 Juin 2004)

C'est la preuve que ton système anti-spam actuel n'est pas efficace !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2004)

Mouais, visiblement tu ferais bien de les écouter


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

J'hesite quand meme


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Bon, c'est pour quand cette Date...???   

      faut qu'on s'organise tout de même...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Je propose Samedi prochain


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

Bon alors...?! C'est pour quand ?!!!  
On va pas attendre comme ça jusqu'au 14 juillet non plus...    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

Et c'est pas la peine de venir armé de coups de boule hein !! 
On aura de quoi te recevoir !!    

_PS : merci à la M4K pour nous avoir si gentiment  prêté le matériel..._ :rose:  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

MInce t'as convoqué  toute *la Garde Montante...  sont tous là...  *


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

La garde montante, c'est la section Viagra ??


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2004)

Oui oui tout ça tout ça, et puis faut ke je sache aussi si je fais le ménage ou non pour acceuillir Macelene. Alors préviens par au dernier moment please


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Les macgé parlent aux macgé

Quelques messages personel :
Roberto a la pression. je repete : Roberto a la pression.
Les carottes sont rapées  et les radis noir sont pret.
Pense a prendre du pain ce soir en rentrant cheri.
Bonjour j'appelle pour l'annonce, votre moulin a café 1875 est toujours dispo ??
Allo Roberto ??? c'est moman!! Comment tu vas ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

Bon maintenant ça suffit *Nexka* !! Tu descends du cheval et tu me rends mon costume !! :mouais:   
En plus, c'est plein de courants d'air ici... :rose:

Roberto, c'est pas ça qu'il avait dit hein !!   :mouais: 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je préconise que les filles portent une rose à la main et soient entièrement nues*, et que les mecs aient le "Financial Times" sous le bras et aient revêtus l'uniforme de la Police Montée Canadienne.


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant ça suffit *Nexka* !! Tu descends du cheval et tu me rends mon costume !! :mouais:
> En plus, c'est plein de courants d'air ici... :rose:
> 
> Roberto, c'est pas ça qu'il avait dit hein !!   :mouais:




Viens m'y chercher si tu l'oses!!   Aller viens je t'attends moi!!!    *Ehhh??? Non mais atte....*  Non non arghhhhh!!!! 
*Roberto!!! A l'aide!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!* 

Bon ok  :mouais:    Le voila ton costume... Pfff   De toute façon le rouge ça me va pas  :hein: 


Euhhh dis Nato?? J'peux garder le cheval???


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh dis Nato?? J'peux garder le cheval???



*Et cette réception tu nous la fait à l' Amazone... ???    *


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Lama zone ???? encore un chanteur a la gloire passé qui ere dans ce bas monde....


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et cette réception tu nous la fait à l' Amazone... ???    *




Arfff  Oui chiche  

m'enfin pour ça faudrait que Roberto nous éclaire sur la date


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff  Oui chiche
> 
> m'enfin pour ça faudrait que Roberto nous éclaire sur la date



*oui...  c'est encore un coup d'épée dans  l'eau ce truc de rencart à la noix... *  

Nous fait languir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2004)

Euh ! Puis-je venir comme ça ?????????


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff  Oui chiche
> 
> m'enfin pour ça faudrait que Roberto nous éclaire sur la date


S'il continue comme ça, il n'aura plus trop le choix...


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Puis-je venir comme ça ?????????




*OUHAAAAAAA!!!!!*     Trop top!!! Je dirais même plus, t'es obligé de venir comme ça    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Puis-je venir comme ça ?????????


 Pas la peine, on sait tous que tu es « toqué »


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Puis-je venir comme ça ?????????



*Surtout n'hésite pas une seule minute     *


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2004)

faites comme si j'avais rien dit alors  _c'est dingue comme on aime enfoncé les portes ouvertes ici; c'est sans doute pour mieux -&#8211;&#8212;>[| :rose_


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh dis Nato?? J'peux garder le cheval???



Tu préfères pas un _totem_ à la place ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

lol 

Tu as un beau totem Nato


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, on sait tous que tu es « toqué »



un habitant d'Huriel ??    

 :love:


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon là chuis eundeur préjeure à donf !*
> _Veuillez rester au garde à vous - Votre correspondant vous transmet l'information que vous réclamez dés qu'il le peut - Votre correspondant sait que vous dormez mal - Que vous buvez trop de café - Que votre attention n'est pas optimale - Que parfois vous éclatez en sanglots sans raison - Que vos rapports conjuguaux s'en trouvent affectés - Que votre mère vous trouve bizarre - Que vous restez immobile dans votre bain - Que vous n'avez plus faim - Que vous pensez sérieusement vous rendre Gare Montparnasse et attendre et voilà y s' passera bien QUELQUE CHOSE ! - Votre correspondant sait tout cela - Il est à peu près dans cet état-là - Votre correspondant vous embrasse fraternellement - Si, si - Veuillez rester au garde à vous - Votre correspondant vous transmet l'information..._
> :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2004)




----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarffff !!!!!
> Arrêêête NatoMan, de me faire éclater de rire dans la studieuse oisiveté salariée du début d'été !


 En passant, t'as lu mon message privé public de ce matin ?

 (sympa le costume)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

*on peut pas vous laisser 5 minutes... !!!  *

* Nato   :love:*


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2004)

Il n'est pas encore trop tard, vous pouvez toujours vous inscrire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas encore trop tard, vous pouvez toujours vous inscrire...




Les filles il va falloir éviter les bouches de métro...et les trains à grande vitesse qui déplacent beaucoup d'air...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarffff !!!!


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

Bon c pas le tout cette histoire de rencart...  LA DATE   

*Nato c'est toi qui t'occupes des résas...  *  super


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas encore trop tard, vous pouvez toujours vous inscrire...


Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!      

...qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien de grand matin !!!!!! 

Merci nato !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *L'ours est en pleine forme, les amis !*
> J'ai obtenu un bon prix pour sa fourrure, _quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment le zigouiller ??_


Comment zigouiller un ours brun ????

Creusez un grand trou (3 mètres de profondeur minimum)
Disposez au fond du trou un bloc de glace, un miroir et une tonne de farine
Recouvrez le trou de branchages
L'ours brun arrive ... pom pom pom pom ... et protch, tombe dans le trou ...
Bien entendu, quand il se relève, il est recouvert de farine !
Il se regarde dans le miroir et s'exclame : "Purée ... mais je suis un ours blanc !!!"
Là-dessus, il voit le bloc de glace ... s'assied dessus et tombe raide d'aploplsie ... d'aplepoxie ... euh ... d'apoplexie (glace bien entendu.....! Arf)

Y'a plus qu'à le remonter et l'affaire est dans le sac !!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

C'est trop dur ça dès le matin... ça m'a presque mis de bonne humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Pour Nato >>> Bravissimo , dis donc !!   

Pour Tibo >> merci du conseil, effectivement ... mais bon j'ai encore mieux comme solution  

Pour TheBig >>> j'adore la recette , génial je vais essayer ça !!!   

Pour Roberto >>> Bonne chance pour ton RDV ! 


  j'ai oublié personne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> *L'ours est en pleine forme, les amis !*
> J'ai obtenu un bon prix pour sa fourrure, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment le zigouiller ??
> 
> ...


_

Roberto! Il faut qu'on parle! _


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2004)

Malin... :mouais:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Malin... :mouais:



Tout pareil !!!  



			
				Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Ben heu...
> 
> Tu peux rester sur le parvis de la gare, si tu veux : mais au lieu de rien faire et de siffler les nanas, tu vends des esquimaux !!
> 
> ...



Ben vu l'temps qui fait il aurait plus de succès avec des marrons chauds...


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

faudrait peut être un peu s'occuper de cette virée Parisienne de Roberto...!!!! on commence à se poser des tas de questions saugrenues 

Dans le fond, si tu arrives à la faire coincider avec l'AppleExpo tu auras du monde...


----------



## nato kino (9 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Exemples :*
> > Roberto existe t-il ?
> > Si oui : a t-il vraiment signé un contrat ?
> > N'aurait-il pas peur de montrer sa vraie tête en vraie ?
> ...



Avec tous des chemises à fleurs et qui transpirent beaucoup ? Oui, ça pourrait peut-être être ça...      :bebe:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

voila facile 3 semaines que j'ai pas prit de douche...... mais ca va ca sent pas trop, j'ai pas les yeux qui pleurent encore


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui oui : en plein milieu du pont !_


 lequel  y'en a pas mal à Paris


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lequel  y'en a pas mal à Paris



Mouahahahahahaha !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous faites quoi le vendredi 12 novembre*, on va dire vers le milieu de matinée ??



Je reprends un café pourquoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

banane à poil toi même, dis si tu continues* à te gausser de moi comme ça je vais réouvrir le tradada des râleurs moi, non mais


*pis y'a pas de pont daté à Paris, ou alors le vieux Pont-neuf mais c'est pas une date et elle est fausse.


honk honk honk


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je reprends un café pourquoi ?  :mouais:



pour moi ça sera sans sucre


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lequel  y'en a pas mal à Paris





			
				la machine infernale a dit:
			
		

> :Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est légèrement positif.



:love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ça sera sans sucre



Patron ?! Deux expressos sans sucre siouplé !!  :style:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous moquez.



Du tout. mais alors là : pas du tout du tout !!  

On adore les légendes...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Jeune et splendide femme du sud*, vous attendra le week-end du 3 au 5 décembre 2004, au sein de la ville d'Henri IV pour des moments pure folie de "Synthétique Plaisir" ...

Appelez dès maintenant le 08 64 64 64 64 ou connectez-vous au site chaud chaud chaud !   :love: 


 

*si je mets "vieux bouin" vous allez pas venir !


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous moquez.


Ben en même temps on va pas rester debout -- même en doudoune -- pendant des heures à discuter sous la pluie battante non ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon c'est toujours *près du manège* sur le parvis de la Gare Montparnasse.
> _Oui je sais : on n'est plus en août, c'est vraiment venteux. _



Tu viens avec ta planche de surf pour qu'on te repère de loin ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec ta planche de surf pour qu'on te repère de loin ? :mouais:


ça me rappelle la cantine à midi : y'avait un beret rouge et une vieille planche de surf. Animation "Pays Basque" _SODEXHO powered_.


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Bon.
> Je vous ai laissé le temps de *vous préparer psychologiquement...*
> 
> ...



Oublie pas ton kilt !!!!  :love: 

Sinon j'ai rien de prévu ce jour là enfin jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec ta planche de surf pour qu'on te repère de loin ? :mouais:


 ... ou avec ta femme ? :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas ton kilt !!!!  :love:
> 
> Sinon j'ai rien de prévu ce jour là enfin jusqu'à maintenant



Tu viendras avec tes vitres ?   :affraid:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> connectez-vous au site chaud chaud chaud !   :love:


t'as bossé dans la pub, toi !


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu viendras avec tes vitres ?   :affraid:



bah ya celles de ma tuture éventuellement mais je les trouve un chouilla pas assez hautes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as bossé dans la pub, toi !



Le site n'est pas de moi


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah ya celles de ma tuture éventuellement mais je les trouve un chouilla pas assez hautes


Bah c'est pas ce qui manque avec la tour Montparnasse...    :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bah non c'est con elle veut pas c'est con flûte alors.


Et ta planche de surf, elle est sympa ? :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> *Vous faites quoi le vendredi 12 novembre*, on va dire vers le milieu de matinée ??
> _Oui oui : en plein milieu du pont !_[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Bon.
> Je vous ai laissé le temps de *vous préparer psychologiquement...*
> 
> ...


 Il fera sûrement beau encore, dans le Sud, à cette époque là. 
 Je crois que je profiterai des derniers rayons de soleil et de ces lieux d'été enfin (!) désertés.

 Mais ravie pour toi .
 Et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et tiens nous au courant.



En résumé ça donne ça : « je balance une date au pif, de préférence pendant les vacances ou un pont, je donne une heure à la con où presque personne ne pourra venir, je fait monter la sauce quelques jours, j'envoie des mp, des photos, et la veille je prends mon air triste et défait et j'annonce avec grands renforts de tambours et trompettes (vi Roberto aime les fanfares et les majorettes) que je ne peux pas venir, que je suis désolé blabliblabla. »


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En résumé ça donne ça : « je balance une date au pif, de préférence pendant les vacances ou un pont, je donne une heure à la con où presque personne ne pourra venir, je fait monter la sauce quelques jours, j'envoie des mp, des photos, et la veille je prends mon air triste et défait et j'annonce avec grands renforts de tambours et trompettes (vi Roberto aime les fanfares et les majorettes) que je ne peux pas venir, que je suis désolé blabliblabla. »


toi tu me dois un clavier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

moi le manege me donne le touni  :rose: 
on peut pas se rencontrer dans un endroit moins......roulant????  


et puis le 12 c'est pas mon numero preferé
on pourrait pas faire le 31 novembre?    


et puis zut de rezut , le 31 novembre j'ai R.D.V avec mon frerot
calimero pour faire une partie de poker    

sa te dis le 30 fevrier ? 2005  bien sur    

on pourrait se trouver a la cantoche de sylko et webO 
c'est pas trop loins, sa a l'air bien chalereux et en plus c'est pas trop cher !!   


alors roberto, sa te dit ?......te fait pas prier, dis oui , dis oui !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa te dis le 30 fevrier ? 2005  bien sur
> 
> alors roberto, sa te dit ?......te fait pas prier, dis oui , dis oui !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Par-fait !! Ça, pour une date à la con, c'en est une bonne !!   :love:
Bon alors Roberto, t'es oki ? Ça devrait pas trop te poser de problème non ?   
Elle est vraiment tip-top cette date.  :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> (...) et j'annonce avec grands renforts de tambours et trompettes (vi Roberto aime les fanfares et les majorettes) que je ne peux pas venir, que je suis désolé blabliblabla. »


Bah, de toute façon il emmène pas sa femme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez un peu agacé a dit:
			
		

> _Jolie démonstration, résumé parfait._
> [...]
> Pour Lumai et ceux qui veulent se faire avoir, je vous donne les détails supplémentaires ce soir, genre l'heure _improbable_ et même le numéro du train _pour-rigoler._



[histoired'assainirl'astmosphèreOn]

:rose: Euh moi j'ai oublié à la fin de mon post, hier de mentionner :

Roberto comme tu l'auras compris je ne pourrai être à Paris ce jour-là, par contre, je te souhaite un bon séjour dans la Capitale, de bonne négociations, et de belles rencontres.
je me suis permise d'emprunter un encart publicitaire de ton tradada, il était resté libre quelques mois, j'ai crû bon d'en profiter, les temps sont durs, tu me comprendras j'en suis sûre, mais bon sache, que je suis prête à rembourser ma dette (dont j'ai déjà commencé les remboursements hier) tu me feras la facture (on parle pas d'Euros mais de coups de boules !  ) à envoyer à :

Melle Lorna
Diablotine en chef du secteur Béarn
666 rue des enfers
Donjon N°69 porte N°95C
ENFER

Voila cette fois-ci je crois n'avoir rien oublié ...

Sur ce Monsieur Roberto ...Tournez Manèèèèèèèèège !    
[histoired'assainirl'astmosphèreOFF]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:
> 
> 
> Tu as reçu ton coup de boule dans le casque, dans ton... _donjon_ ?



 Attends y'à l'Cerbère qui monte la garde !!!

 :hein: Allez toutou on laisse passer la diablotine !!! Quoi non ?  :sick: 

Mais qu'il est capricieux ce clébard, non mais je rêve !!!  :hein: 
Mais bon de manière générale on s'entend bien tous les deux, mon trident plait beaucoup à ses trois têtes !   

En tout cas merci, dès que toutou sera décidé, je vais aller voir ça de plus près !   


meuuh oui il est gentil le toutou ...no NO NoNoooooNoooooooooon il reste couché le chien !!! sisi :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

PS : adieu j'vous aimais bien


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto "je fais des efforts pour pas passer pour un con et je vais finir par vraiment pas y arriver" a dit:
			
		

> _Tu penses... sincèrement que c'est mon cas ?_



Relax *man* (comme tu dis si bien), reprends donc une craquotte, les petits dej du wagon bar c'est vraiment pas terrib', à moins d'aimer l'emballage plastique sous-vide.   :style:


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est gentil !*
> :love:



Si tu veux qu'on te roule une pelle sur le quai, fallait le dire tout de suite.  :hein:  :rateau:    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ben crache ton chewin-gum dans la corbeille, avant !... *Pas par terre, dégoûtant !*_



_Note : penser à manger un oignon frais avant d'entrer dans la gare. _   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est gentil !*
> :love:
> Tu sais Madonna : dans le principe, je ne ratisse pas au delà de la *Grande Couronne* !



Faut pas rester coincé dans sa province, tu peux très bien aller te prendre des rateaux ailleurs.


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pensais à de l'échalotte macérée dans le pastis !



L'ail dans le rhum aussi, mais pas facile de contrôler les effets secondaires, surtout en kilt !!


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Tu sais Madonna : dans le principe, je ne ratisse pas au delà de la *Grande Couronne* !




 :mouais: *C'est quoi la grande couronne ??? *   yen a une chez toi


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : adieu j'vous aimais bien



*Non reste...    :love:*




			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux qu'on te roule une pelle sur le quai, fallait le dire tout de suite.  :hein:  :rateau:    :mouais:



*ouahhhhhhhh  quelle horreur  :mouais: *




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rester coincé dans sa province, tu peux très bien aller te prendre des rateaux ailleurs.



*       *




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Je centralise !*



Ah bon ???  et tu décentalises quand ???


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ouahhhhhhhh  quelle horreur  :mouais: *



*Et pourquoi stp ?!* :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Et pourquoi stp ?!* :mouais:    :mouais:




Bah ça casse un peu le mythe quand même...   
Tu te rends pas compte, Roberto, Le mâââle de macg


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça casse un peu le mythe quand même...
> Tu te rends pas compte, Roberto, Le mâââle de macg


Z'êtes jalouses, c'est pour ça !!    :love: 
Premier(e) arrivé(e) - premier(e) servi(e)...    :rateau:

_Et pis il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se croire dans un train fantômes aux Loges pour autant, y a rien de sale ni d'horrible !! _   :mouais:


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes jalouses, c'est pour ça !!    :love:



Ben vi !!! :rose: 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Premier(e) arrivé(e) - premier(e) servi(e)...    :rateau:



Va falloir défendre son bifteck alors   :rateau:  :rateau: 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Et pis il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se croire dans un train fantômes aux Loges _


_

 :mouais: 
Ben j'suis pas très trains fantômes... plutôt les tout en bois avec des licornes roses :love: ... et encore des fois ça me file le mal au coeur  :rateau:  _


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben j'suis pas très trains fantômes... plutôt les tout en bois avec des licornes roses :love: ... et encore des fois ça me file le mal au coeur  :rateau:



Si c'est rose, je suis pour aussi !!  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Et pourquoi stp ?!* :mouais:    :mouais:



je disais ça pour toi en fait... j'ai du mal à t'imaginer * roulant une pelle d'enfer * à Roberto... :rose:

   ça le fait pas trop te connaissant...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon alors si je comprends bien ici il s'agit de faire du manège sur des totems avec des oignons en roulant des pelles à des surfeurs centralisés habillés en mounties à la Pau synthétique qui se garent boulevard Montparnasse avec la femme de Roberto nue, le financial times et une grande couronne sous le bras, avant de faire un poker sur la moquette de Robertav.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors si je comprends bien ici il s'agit de faire du manège sur des totems avec des oignons en roulant des pelles à des surfeurs centralisés habillés en mounties à la Pau synthétique qui se garent boulevard Montparnasse avec la femme de Roberto nue, le financial times et une grande couronne sous le bras, avant de faire un poker sur la moquette de Robertav.



un sens du "parler bref" que saura apprécier Roberto...


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je disais ça pour toi en fait... j'ai du mal à t'imaginer * roulant une pelle d'enfer * à Roberto... :rose:
> 
> ça le fait pas trop te connaissant...  :love:



C'est pas bientôt fini d'essayer de m'casser mon coup avec le Surfer Panaméen en chemise hawaïenne ?!   :mouais:   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> avant de faire un poker sur la moquette de Robertav.



rigolez , rigolez
mais sachez que je suis née avec des cartes en mains !!!

c'est surement pas moi qui va se trouver a poil !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors si je comprends bien ici il s'agit de faire du manège sur des totems avec des oignons en roulant des pelles à des surfeurs centralisés habillés en mounties à la Pau synthétique qui se garent boulevard Montparnasse avec la femme de Roberto nue, le financial times et une grande couronne sous le bras, avant de faire un poker sur la moquette de Robertav.


 
  

 Finalement ça fait presque envie  

 J'vais peut-être bien changer d'avis, moi!


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

J'viendrais bien... mais Roberto n'aura plus aucun succès si je suis là


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'viendrais bien... mais Roberto n'aura plus aucun succès si je suis là


 En tous cas, apporte une casquette.
 Mon fils aime beaucoup la tienne!


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, apporte une casquette.
> Mon fils aime beaucoup la tienne!


 possible...  une grosse partie de mon succès auprès des femmes, c'est que les gosses m'adorent... 

ça doit être ma gueule de toon


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> possible...  une grosse partie de mon succès auprès des femmes, c'est que les gosses m'adorent...
> 
> ça doit être ma gueule de toon


 Vu le lieu de rdv, tu serais bête de te priver d'une telle occasion!!


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'viendrais bien... mais Roberto n'aura plus aucun succès si je suis là



et toi tu portes quoi ??  des chemises à fleurs    

pwouaaa    :rose:


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vu le lieu de rdv, tu serais bête de te priver d'une telle occasion!!


 j'ai pas besoin de faire des kilomètres, sais-tu une fois s'il-vous-plaît


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu portes quoi ??  des chemises à fleurs
> 
> pwouaaa    :rose:


 Tu me reconnaîtras facilement : je suis le plus beau


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Finalement ça fait presque envie
> 
> J'vais peut-être bien changer d'avis, moi!



Il en ferait une tête Roberto de nous voir toutes les deux, à son arrivée à la capitale...


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas besoin de faire des kilomètres, sais-tu une fois s'il-vous-plaît


 Oui sûrement 

 Mais le charme des parisiennes, t'en fais quoi?
 Et ma casquette alors :hein:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il en ferait une tête Roberto de nous voir toutes les deux, à son arrivée à la capitale...


 
 _Chiche!
 Si ce n'était son important RDV, je tenterais bien l'expérience  
_


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Chiche!
> Si ce n'était son important RDV, je tenterais bien l'expérience
> _




je crois qu'il ny verrait aucun inconvénients     .  son rendez-vous


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il en ferait une tête Roberto de nous voir toutes les deux, à son arrivée à la capitale...


 Je peux régler tous les problèmes !  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour la casquette, Poildep!

 Mon petit boutchou sera *ravi* :love:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il ny verrait aucun inconvénients     .  son rendez-vous


 Dans ce cas,
 je vais voir les horaires des TGV illico!


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas,
> je vais voir les horaires des TGV illico!






:love:ça tombe bien il passe aussi chez moi le TGV. Tiens moi au courant on ne sait jamais


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love:ça tombe bien il passe aussi chez moi le TGV. Tiens moi au courant on ne sait jamais


 
Promis!!


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

ça va ? Je dérange pas ?


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va ? Je dérange pas ?


 Non, non 
 Nous on aime bien partager


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va ? Je dérange pas ?



On programme aussi un voyage chez toi :love:  en fait faut bien étudier toutes les propositions 


Dis MAdonna t'es OK aussi pour aller en Belgique une fois ?


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On programme aussi un voyage chez toi :love:  en fait faut bien étudier toutes les propositions
> 
> 
> Dis MAdonna t'es OK aussi pour aller en Belgique une fois ?


 
 Pas de problème.
 1/ je connais pas la belgique  :rose:
 2/ y'a plein de monde à aller voir, non?


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la casquette, Poildep!








C'est vrai que ça te va bien.


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça te va bien.


 *Waow ! :love:

 Merci beaucoup. 

*Tu me donnes le droit de la garder?
 Et toi Poildep?


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème.


peut-on quand-même demander mon avis ? 


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> 1/ je connais pas la belgique  :rose:


Ben c'est pas terrible en fait. Ce sont surtout les belges qui font l'intérêt du pays. :love:


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> 2/ y'a plein de monde à aller voir, non?


Oui, moi !


----------



## poildep (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Waow ! :love:
> 
> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> ...


 oui, garde-la.  Mais tu me la rends hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> histoire _d'avoir le temps de vous biser toutes !_






   tu comptes suivre bernadette dans l'operation  pieces jaunes ?????   :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

Dis, si on imprime un fondékran, tu le dédicaces ?  
Paske bon, dans ce cas je passerai ptet


----------



## Nexka (22 Octobre 2004)

Oula!!!    

J'ai bien fait de faire un petit tour sur le bar!!! J'ai bien faillit manquer la montée de Roberto!!!  :hein:  :hein: Gasp!!! :love:

Bon alors Macelene, ça tiens toujours, tu montes et je t'heberge??     

Et toi Roberto??!!! J'halucine!! Tu m'aurais même pas mailler pour me prévenir???    

Alalala


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de faire un petit tour sur le bar!!!


Oh Eh regardez c'est Nexka 
C'est gentil de passer, comment tu vas ? :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> aller en Belgique ?



à Dour pour voir anne, charlotte et emilie   :love: 

à la limite à Knoke-le-zoot, les femmes y sont finissantes mais il se murmure que c'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait les meilleures confitures  :love: 

je vais aller me faire un petit hardcore (noise) mix de R. Hawtin


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> à Dour pour voir anne, charlotte et emilie   :love:
> 
> à la limite à Knoke-le-zoot, les femmes y sont finissantes mais il se murmure que c'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait les meilleures confitures  :love:




* c'est un vivier cette Belgique. Un eldorado * .

JE crois que je vais réviser sérieusement ma copie


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Ouuuuula mais c'est bien connu que la Belgique et le nord de al France d'ailleurs sont des coins ou les m½urs dont, comment dire... légère   

Faut qu'je m'organise des vacances là bas moi !! mais une semaine pas plus parce que j'ai pas repris le sport !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuula mais c'est bien connu que la Belgique et le nord de al France d'ailleurs sont des coins ou les m½urs dont, comment dire... légère
> 
> Faut qu'je m'organise des vacances là bas moi !! mais une semaine pas plus parce que j'ai pas repris le sport !!




tres.......delicat !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu bon je vais être là *comme promis*, mais peut-être changer mon rendez-vous de jour ![/i]



Ah...  Déjà...?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

au fait roberto    

moi j'aurais pas besoin de mettre un pull macg
ni de pancarte sur ma tete

tu me reconnaitra facilment
je viens de mettre ma photo dans "google" !!!


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


En parlant de SNCF, il faut que je me dépêche  .
J'ai droit à quel jour moi, donc?


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Tu as pris en compte les catastrophes naturelles aussi ? Tu sais, les trucs genre invasion de crickets, avalanche, raz de marée...? Ou même une banale fuite de gaz hein !!:mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * c'est un vivier cette Belgique. Un eldorado * .



Un eldorado ? Mieux une terre promise. Un jardin de doux supplices et de délices  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais réviser sérieusement ma copie



En chaque pisse-froid sommeille un affranchi : donne lui ta copie et en bon pisse-copie, le travail, un original ou mieux une copie sans l'original, qu'il projetera avec force  sera supérieur en intensité au matériel historique


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le vendredi 12 !*
> :love: :love:


Imagine un *Vendredi 13* !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Fume c'est du Belge !*



J'aime bien Manhattan. Guidé par les signaux dans les cieux, les marques de naissance sur nos corps et la beauté de nos armes,  d'abord nous prîmes Manhattan, ensuite nous prîmes Berlin. Nous nous rapprochons de la cible


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de SNCF, il faut que je me dépêche  .
> J'ai droit à quel jour moi, donc?




Donc so je pige vite, c'est un rencart privé ???   
cf la réponse de Roberto.



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le vendredi 12 !*
> :love:  :love:
> 
> _Soit je viens de Charentes, et j'arrive à 11h40, soit de Nantes et ce sera plus tôt, *je vous précise ça au plus vite !*_



* Valà c'est bien ce que je disais, ya anguille sous roche *


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Manhattan. Guidé par les signaux dans les cieux, les marques de naissance sur nos corps et la beauté de nos armes, d'abord nous prîmes Manhattan, ensuite nous prîmes Berlin. Nous nous rapprochons de la cible


 
Un peu brumeux sur Manhattan aujourd'hui non?
 
Ou c'est peut-être mon manque de sommeil...


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Donc so je pige vite, c'est un rencart privé ???
> cf la réponse de Roberto.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mince, repérés    .

Roberto, aide moi, *vite*, stp!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un peu brumeux sur Manhattan aujourd'hui non?
> 
> Ou c'est peut-être mon manque de sommeil...



Le brouillard se lève, la brûme se dissipe, un nouvel horizon se dévoile : on croit même deviner la M.E.R.


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Heeeuuuu...*
> :sick:
> _Non non macélène quelle idée enfin franchement que vas-tu t'imaginer franchement non mais quoi c'est juste mon carnet de rendez-vous que je dois... heu planifier, c'est ça : *planifier*, franchement toi qui me connait Macélène penser des trucs pareils non mais là franchement je suis limite déçu tu vois limite enfin quelle idée franchement va pas croire des choses non mais là oh enfin !_
> ...




*Non !!!!* comme Saint Thomas moi, je ne crois que ce que je vois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :modo:
> Non, *Gare Montparnasse. Paris. France.*
> 
> ...



On ira voir la pythie, boire à la fontaine et visiter la grotte ?
Dans ces conditions, je viens. Je laisse tomber le panier repas, c'est tellemment désuet. 
Lou et Nick m'ont déjà emmené à Berlin et honnêtement le rock à Berlin, c'est moins bien que le sexe à Vegas.


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, aide moi, *vite*, stp!!



En fait c'est la carte maîtresse de Roberto... 
* venir au secours des jeunes femmes en détresse  *

la cure terminée, c'est bon on vole de nos propres ailes...


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Non !!!!* comme Saint Thomas moi, je ne crois que ce que je vois



Bon courage...    :rateau:    




 :mouais:  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais prescrit quoi, toi comme traitement, déjà ?
> _T'as bien *pris tout*, bien comme il faut ?_



tu m'avais prescrit de *la lecture *   j'ai été jusqu'au bout    








puis la cure *d'écriture...*  pas terminée


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage...    :rateau:
> :mouais:  :love:




Je change mon fusil d'épaule   

Je pars demain pour la Capitale faire du * repérage * , en plus je sais que là-bas, en consultant la liste des MAcgéennes et MAcgéens PArisiens, qu'il y  y en a des tonnes   .

Que Nexka m'a gentillement offert l'hospitalité, que bon je vous dis pas tout...
Si, je vais nan rien    :rateau: 

*Roberto...  je ne peux pas rester plus longtemps...* tant pis  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

Mais toi bien sûr. Depuis le temps que ça te démange...    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi bien sûr. Depuis le temps que ça te démange...    :rateau:



ben oui, suis-je nounouille , il a des puces le toutou  ça le gratte


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu confirmes donc que *je viens* ?
> C'est gentil de me tenir au courant !!


Je ne confirme rien du tout, et tu n'as pas besoin qu'on te tienne la bougie non plus hein !!  :rateau:      

Pis la macelene elle est un peu comme toi, elle parle elle parle mais pour la voir c'est une autre paire de manches, faut pas avoir peur de passer des nuits entières à l'affût...    :mouais:


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> JPis la macelene elle est un peu comme toi, elle parle elle parle mais pour la voir c'est une autre paire de manches, faut pas avoir peur de passer des nuits entières à l'affût...    :mouais:



 :mouais:   Il te faut un carton à filet doré ?? 

Bon, si tu veux me voir sans avoir à passer des nuits entières à l'affût, on peut tout de suite prendre rendez-vous pour la semaine prochaine (à partir du 22/10)

Tu peux peut-être organiser une micro Aes au PAscalou 

*JE suis à PAris chez des copains pour une semaine entière... * ça te dit ??    :style:

:love:


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   Il te faut un carton à filet doré ??
> 
> Bon, si tu veux me voir sans avoir à passer des nuits entières à l'affût, on peut tout de suite prendre rendez-vous pour la semaine prochaine (à partir du 22/10)
> 
> ...



Ça tombe très mal, je descends dans le sud moi !!   :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh Eh regardez c'est Nexka
> C'est gentil de passer, comment tu vas ? :love:



Ca va bien  Merci :love: :love:

Dis j'ai vu que t'avais tourné un nouveau volet de tes aventures, qui sortira bientôt sur GC!! Cool :love:




Moi Roberto!! Je veux bien faire ton agent!! Aller dis moi qui tu dois rencontrer à Paris, je t'organise tout ça, vingt minutes par personne, le double pour ceux que tu aimes bien...  C'est parti!


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *JE suis à PAris chez des copains pour une semaine entière... *



Me fais pas trop de soucis pour toi, le Roberto est là qui veille et passe ses journées sur sncf.com pour jongler avec les réservations de tgv et mister poildep dit aussi la casquette liégeoise qui de son coté scrute les horaires des talys depuis deux semaines toutes les nuits.   
D'ici à ce que tu te retrouves prise en sandwich avant d'avoir pu dire ouf...


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2004)

'tention les garçons à pas lui tacher sa belle robe, à baver comme ça hein !!    :mouais:


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe très mal, je descends dans le sud moi !!   :rateau:




Bonne escapade sudiste


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Me fais pas trop de soucis pour toi, le Roberto est là qui veille et passe ses journées sur sncf.com pour jongler avec les réservations de tgv et mister poildep dit aussi la casquette liégeoise qui de son coté scrute les horaires des talys depuis deux semaines toutes les nuits.
> D'ici à ce que tu te retrouves prise en sandwich avant d'avoir pu dire ouf...




ben ça risque pas, personne ne sera là..  




			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tention les garçons à pas lui tacher sa belle robe, à baver comme ça hein !!    :mouais:



  je mets pas de robe   :rateau:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je mets pas de robe   :rateau:



même pas au dessus des sous-vêtements ??!!?? :hein: 

ou habites-tu    :love:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vingt minutes ? Je vais mettre des chaussures à velcro pour gagner du temps !!*


  Quel sens de l'organisation 

  Il faut faire pareil ?   
  Pas de grandes bottes à lacets, donc .
  Des Chlapettes©, si tu veux...!


----------



## semac (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _[A suivre vous allez avoir *un post de NatoMan* plein de narquoiserie ironique. Faites-y pas gaffe !]_


ça va il nous reste quelques heures son réveil


----------



## Nexka (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Oui : evitez *les bottes à lacets et les corsets compliqués*, parce que sinon soit j'obtiens un délai de mon agente, _soit je prends mon couteau lapon_ !
> 
> :affraid:



Euhh évite le couteau... Avec le vampire qui traîne à Nanterre en ce moment, tu pourais avoir des petits problèmes...  :affraid:  :affraid: :hein: :hein:

Pour le rab en temps, pourquoi pas, mais ça sera au dépend des 20 min de quelqu'un d'autre... 
Alors, qui se sacrifie???


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _[A suivre vous allez avoir *un post de NatoMan* plein de narquoiserie ironique. Faites-y pas gaffe !]_



  

Même pas. Je savoure en attendant le prochain grain de sable qui va faire dérailler tous les tgv atlantiques.  :rateau:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Même pas. Je savoure en attendant le prochain grain de sable qui va faire dérailler tous les tgv atlantiques.  :rateau:


 Juste atlantiques, dis moi? 
 Sinon je prévois de prendre ma voiture


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste atlantiques, dis moi?
> Sinon je prévois de prendre ma voiture


 t'as raison, pour venir en Belgique c'est beaucoup plus simple


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, pour venir en Belgique c'est beaucoup plus simple


 Comme ça, je saurai.
 Pour le carré.


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, je saurai.
> Pour le carré.


 j'aime beaucoup l'emploi de ce futur non-conditionnel


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup l'emploi de ce futur non-conditionnel


 Hum, mais ce sera plutôt avec Modern, si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Hum, mais ce sera plutôt avec Modern, si j'ai bien compris...


 Nan ! T'as pas bien compris.  Pas d'utilisation de futur simple dans ce cas là.


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2004)

mais bon, tout va bien, fait beau, la seine coule lentement, les cygnes viennent nous voir.

Et Roberto n'est pas là


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, tout va bien, Roberto n'est pas là


Ah ben c'est sympa ça !


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! T'as pas bien compris.  Pas d'utilisation de futur simple dans ce cas là.


 Bon, alors un jour où tu seras la victime de la semaine au moins...


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

je ne suis jamais une victime.


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis jamais une victime.


 Belle philosophie.


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Belle philosophie.


C'est surtout un beau mensonge !!!


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Com' d'hab.


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

arf !!!


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> arf !!!


 *J'ai la tête qui tourne*, je te dis!!!


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai la tête qui tourne*, je te dis!!!


je vois !

   
 




 

  ​


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je vois !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Et ma croix??

               :hein:


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et ma croix??
> 
> :hein:


 moi qui craignais que tu réclames ta casquette


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi qui craignais que tu réclames ta casquette


 Non. Je sais être raisonnable.


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

Belle philosophie


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Belle philosophie



Ou beau mensonge ???


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Belle philosophie


  Tu connais la réponse


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou beau mensonge ???


 Toi aussi, donc!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

Oui tout le monde la connait ... :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

je vois que tout le monde a bien suivi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est tellement limpide aussi


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est un vrai salon, ici, la nuit !!_



Benvi...
à défaut d'avoir plus d'infos sur ton passage à Montparnasse, ça papotte...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Benvi...
> à défaut d'avoir plus d'infos sur ton passage à Montparnasse, ça papotte...



c'est un peu comme si on était près de la sortie des artistes , après le concert de la vedette, là où on attend d'être illuminés par son apparition (telle Bernadette devant la Vierge à Lourdes), on attend, on attend ... et personne ne vient ...   


 Alors ça discute


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> *Je me maquille, j'arriiiiive !!*
> :king:


Carrément!!!  

Là c'est plus 20mn.
2 tout au plus...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> *Je me maquille, j'arriiiiive !!*
> :king:



 N'oublie pas ta cape pour tes envolées lyriques !


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je me maquille, j'arriiiiive !!*
> :king:


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

mouhahahahha trop bon poildep comme d'hab


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

hihihi !!!   :love:

J'ai arraché un bas de pantalon


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hihihi !!!   :love:
> 
> J'ai arraché un bas de pantalon


 ah ! c'est toi !  :love:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hihihi !!!  :love:
> 
> J'ai arraché un bas de pantalon


Alors?  
Caleçon ou pas caleçon?


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ! c'est toi !  :love:



vi 
 :rose: 

J'compte en tirer un bon prix.   
_C'est où déjà pour passer des p'tites annonces sur macg ? _


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors?
> Caleçon ou pas caleçon?



bah j'ai eu beau tirer j'suis pas remontée jusque là !
  


même en essayant de jeter un oeil le long du molet, j'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse    :hein: 

_une idée de plan d'action ???_


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Tu veux pas que te roule une clope non plus ??


----------



## anntraxh (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas que te roule une clope non plus ??



mais non, Rob, il boit pas, il fume pas , mais il ... 



cause !


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Par contre il fait de la boulimie compulsive sur le beurre de cacahouette nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et Ann quand elle sort du bois _y a intérêt à se planquer sous les feuilles mortes !_
> 
> :rose:
> 
> :love:




    

(attention à ne pas prendre de coup de pelles) !


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Sans vouloir te vexer Lorna, j'*prevers* les blague de Roberto aux tiennes


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> mais non, Rob, il boit pas, il fume pas , mais il ...
> 
> 
> 
> cause !



Oui, d'ailleurs c'est comme les frites Mc Cain ça...  :rateau: 
Beaucoup d'air pour pas grand chose.


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer Lorna, j'*prevers* les blague de Roberto aux tiennes


 tu veux te faire ramasser ?    Moi qui t'aimais...


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer Lorna, j'*prevers* les blague de Roberto aux tiennes



Pourtant, l'humour Gelbe ça a du bon aussi hein!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Séquence poésie...

Ca fait du bien!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer Lorna, j'*prevers* les blague de Roberto aux tiennes



Joliiiiiii !


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'sais c' qu'e' t' dit la centrale vapeur ??
> :mouais:



'tchou 'tchouuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, l'humour Gelbe ça a du bon aussi hein!!    :love:  :love:



Elle est Belge Lorna??    :mouais:  :mouais: 

Oula mais alors on c'est mal compris Lorna, quand je disais que je venais d'à coté de chez toi!!  :hein:  :hein: 
Je parlais du pays Basque!!! Pas des Pays Bas!!! Rien à voir  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tchou 'tchouuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!



Elle dit pschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit plutot


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle dit pschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit plutot


pfffffiooouuuuuut... tous au abris, tout le monde dehors c'est un puant !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elle est Belge Lorna??    :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Oula mais alors on c'est mal compris Lorna, quand je disais que je venais d'à coté de chez toi!!  :hein:  :hein:
> Je parlais du pays Basque!!! Pas des Pays Bas!!! Rien à voir  :hein:  :hein:





D'ailleurs quand est-ce que t'y passes dans ton pays basque, hein ?   

Qu'on tripote un peu les bérets ensemble, en mangeant un gateau (basque) !

Allez on se dit 3è maison blanche avec les volets rouges, oui sur la droite tu vois ? rooo y'en a pas des masses des maisons comme ça ! et pi elle est juste après celle qui a les volets verts !
je t'attendrai devant avec mon trident of course non pardon fof fcourfe !


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Ah ouais Lorna elle sait donner des rendez vous ou les gens se retrouvent facile


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais Lorna elle sait donner des rendez vous ou les gens se retrouvent facile



Ouais _elle_ est comme ça Lorna !  :mouais: 

 Comme disait mon oncle MacCanard : "Ça s'passe comme çaaaaa, avec Lornaaaaaa"


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs quand est-ce que t'y passes dans ton pays basque, hein ?
> 
> Qu'on tripote un peu les bérets ensemble, en mangeant un gateau (basque) !



Euhhh :rose: :rose: Ca sera pas avant Noël :rose:...
Donc on va peut être troquer le gateau basque contre une buche!! Pis on aura plus que le pompom du petit papa noël à tripoter   

Bon je note le lieu de rdv... 

Biz :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh :rose: :rose: Ca sera pas avant Noël :rose:...
> Donc on va peut être troquer le gateau basque contre une buche!! Pis on aura plus que le pompom du petit papa noël à tripoter
> 
> Bon je note le lieu de rdv...
> ...



Ok je note sur mon calepin... bon le 24 et 25 décembre je pense avoir de trucs à faire  :mouais: ...

Hey dis le père noël basque il porte pas de béret ????   

Raaaaa ch'uis déçue là ! 

PS : c'est bien ici comme endroit pour se donner des rendez-vous !   

merci Roberto !  :love:


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

lundi 12 ça n'existe pas, Roberto.... 

tu vas encore te faire charrier...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas un vendredi le 12 ?????


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas c'était bien tenté....


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Par contre ca fait chier, je serais en bretagne 

Donc je verrais pas le grand Roberto


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Le grand, le grand.....







_Faut l'dire vite !!_


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Le grand, le grand.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai ecrit vite, c'est toi qui l'as lu trop lentement


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto, tu devrais changer ta signature


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Pour te rencontrer c'est tout un opéra


----------



## lumai (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Va *faire froid* sur l'esplanade au pied de la tour...
> :mouais:
> 
> _Vous connaissez le *"Falstaff"* ??_
> ...


 
  T'as l'intention d'être en retard ???
  :mouais:



 Pi faudrait savoir... pasque là entre le quai, le manège et le bar, je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que c'est bien parti pour être... disséminé, on va dire... 

  Bon on se voit où à 17h10 le 12 ??? 



_Et pi surtout oublies pas ton kilt_


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.*
> _Le quai vous verrez sur place ?_



Macelene:   absente...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Macelene:   absente...




robertav idem


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Moi ça m'arrangerait un peu plus tard  

T'as quelque chose de prévu après? 


_ps : et puis si j'comprends bien ce que je lis au dessus, tu auras plus de temps que prévu, non  ?_


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: et nous on se brosse aussi


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et nous on se brosse aussi


Je ne ferai que profiter de vos absences..


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferai que profiter de vos absences..



je m'incline  pas trop, je suis déjà toute petite   

Dis Tu nous raconteras :rose: ???


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je m'incline  pas trop, je suis déjà toute petite
> 
> Dis Tu nous raconteras :rose: ???


Je crois me souvenir qu'une vidéo doit être réalisée à l'attention de Nato  
Il acceptera peut-être d'en faire des copies   .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire sobre, pour une fois : _l'info, rien que l'info, sans emballage, sans smileys qui gigotent,_ rien...
> 
> *VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.*
> 
> ...



Pas de smiley du coup je ne comprends pas le message. Tes smliley ce sont des balises nécessaires à la lecture.

Donc tu dis que le 12 tu fait l'ascension du Mont Parnasse avec tout le toutim : Pythie, ... (voir par ailleurs)  et cela en train


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Et moi pendant ce temps là je sifloterai un air gai et entraînant mais pas trop :mouais:

tssss


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ....je sifloterai un air gai....





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui : des copains gays* !
> :rose:




Vous nous préparez la prochaine Love parade ?     :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux que j'aurai peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> ...


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> ...
> Tibo (jamais je ne m'en remettrai    )


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !
> 
> *Je serai là !*
> 
> > Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_




il a trop peur de ne pas etre a ta hauteur

tu vas toutes les faire tomber et lui restera seul sur la quai !!!


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et lui restera seul sur la quai !!!


faudrait autant pas : il risquerait de se faire déminer :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour Tibo :


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> Nexka _t'avais dit en début d'aprem!! 18h c'est la fin d'aprem _


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> Nexka _t'avais dit en début d'aprem!! 18h c'est la fin d'aprem _


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

mais bon macelene, quand même, elle pourrait faire un effort !
et nexka, c'est pas une excuse ça, c'est juste à cause dde l'heure d'hivers.


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep mais c'est pas passque macelene ne vient pas, non mais enfin quoi.  
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> Nexka _t'avais dit en début d'aprem!! 18h c'est la fin d'aprem _


----------



## anntraxh (4 Novembre 2004)

[mode hors sujet on ..] pas graff, Poildep, y'a Melvin Taylor au 66 ce soir là à Verviers, tu viens avec ???  [/mode hors sujet on ..]


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> [mode hors sujet on ..] pas graff, Poildep, y'a Melvin Taylor au 66 ce soir là à Verviers, tu viens avec ???  [/mode hors sujet on ..]


 ben j'aimerais bien mais c'est pas un bon soir pour ça.  Mais nous on s'en fout on se rencontre autant qu'on veut ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faudrait autant pas : il risquerait de se faire déminer :affraid:





si si tu commence deja tes "avance" !!!!!     

on a juste a voir .......http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=938495&posted=1#post938495


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'en as d' la chance, toi mon ami !!
> :love:


 je sais


----------



## Spyro (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )


*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> Nexka _t'avais dit en début d'aprem!! 18h c'est la fin d'aprem _   


*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )


*Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !*
> madonna (à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman
> Nexka _t'avais dit en début d'aprem!! 18h c'est la fin d'aprem _   


*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qui feront une bouffe chez anntraxh un de ces jours.

*Je serai là !*
> poildep :love:


*Je serai pas là*
> les autres


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )
> Nexka Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: 

*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman



*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )
> Nexka Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: 

*Pas sûr, je confirme dès que possible !*
> ...


*Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman



*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_

*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
> >Lorna



Ya quoi du 3 au 5 ???    
Tu me fais un resum please  :love:  :love: 

De toute façon nous on se voit à Noël hein!!


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

y'a ça. 

ben alors !! Faut suivre !


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a ça.
> 
> ben alors !! Faut suivre !



Merci poildep   

Bon alors Lorna, pour le 3 au 5 septembte, comment dire heu....    

On se voit à Noël hein???  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )
> Nexka Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: 


*Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !*
> madonna (à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )


*Ne viens pas : *
> Macélène  (je travaille  ça m'arrive...)
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman


*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_

*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna 


_ * Lorna *  bon là, nous risquons de peut être passer dans le coin ...    je dis bien dans le Béarn, pas à la capitale _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a ça.
> 
> ben alors !! Faut suivre !




Rhaaa y'en à au moins un qui suit ici !  :mouais:     
Merci Poildep !  :love: 

Vi Nexka on se voit vers Noël par là, genre gare de Pau (non pas celle-à, oui l'autre !  ) quai N° ...  :hein: sur *LE* quai, TGV ...  :hein: Euh non Train N° ...  :hein: plutôt TER N° ...   bon je viens de vérifier, c'est calèche pas de numéro, l'unique celle qui passe vers plus ou moins 14h (compte le quart d'heure béarnais!)   

Ça marche ?  :love: 

PS : normalement tu me reconnaîtras facilement je serais la seule sans béret mais avec un cafsque (rouge of courfse)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Merci poildep
> 
> Bon alors Lorna, pour le 3 au 5 septembte, comment dire heu....
> 
> On se voit à Noël hein???  :love:  :love:



 :mouais: OOOh la fourbe ! o nan j'ai pas la fourche !   ) 

Vivivi c'est ça, à Noël ...   

PS : lé pas bien "mon" festival ?


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vi Nexka on se voit vers Noël par là, genre gare de Pau (non pas celle-à, oui l'autre !  ) quai N° ...  :hein: sur *LE* quai, TGV ...  :hein: Euh non Train N° ...  :hein: plutôt TER N° ...   bon je viens de vérifier, c'est calèche pas de numéro, l'unique celle qui passe vers plus ou moins 14h (compte le quart d'heure béarnais!)



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 



Mouais, bon, j'vais venir en voiture hein


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: OOOh la fourbe ! o nan j'ai pas la fourche !   )
> 
> Vivivi c'est ça, à Noël ...
> 
> PS : lé pas bien "mon" festival ?





Arffff   


Nan mais je vais pas financiérement pouvoir faire l'aller retour debut decembre, alors que je redescend le 18 pour les vacances...      

Sorry


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Mouais, bon, j'vais venir en voiture hein





Euh tu dis voiture mais bon ... elle roule bien sur les chemins de terre ta voiture ?


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna 


_ * Lorna *  bon là, nous risquons de peut être passer dans le coin ...    je dis bien dans le Béarn, pas à la capitale _


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh tu dis voiture mais bon ... elle roule bien sur les chemins de terre ta voiture ?



Arrêtes Lorna  

Plus personne va oser venir ... pour peu qu'il y ait de la neige   

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff
> 
> 
> Nan mais je vais pas financiérement pouvoir faire l'aller retour debut decembre, alors que je redescend le 18 pour les vacances...
> ...



J'ai une idée pour ça, t'as qu'à piquer une chemise de Roberto, après tu la vends aux enchères (Mackie pourra te donner quelques tuyaux), y'aura peut-être quelques macgéennes riches et fortunées Zé fans de notre espagnol poilu au look hawaïen (ça je sens que je vais le regretter demain matin au réveil du fauve en question, m'en fout serais pas là !   ) qui paieront à prix d'or cette ...  :hein: chose ...?   qui sait ?   

 

PS : hey ça reste entre nous hein !


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _ * Lorna *  bon là, nous risquons de peut être passer dans le coin ...    je dis bien dans le Béarn, pas à la capitale _


Si c'est le cas, ne manque pas de présenter à Lorna mes salutations. Respectueuses hein, les salutations, pas béarnaises !


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh tu dis voiture mais bon ... elle roule bien sur les chemins de terre ta voiture ?




Bah t'habites à Pau non???

Et arrete de me prendre pour la Parigote qui descend de sa ville     

Je te rappelle que mes parents habitent à St Etienne de Baigorry    
Genre trou paumé, avec ton Pau, tu repasseras!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
> >Lorna
> 
> 
> _ * Lorna *  bon là, nous risquons de peut être passer dans le coin ...    je dis bien dans le Béarn, pas à la capitale _



 ah ben non j'avais pas vu !!!   

Je croyais que tu faisais un rappel à l'ordre !  :rateau: 

   

Ma boîte à MP fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'habites à Pau non???
> 
> Et arrete de me prendre pour la Parigote qui descend de sa ville
> 
> ...




 mais nooon je faisais juste allusion à quelques autres allusions faites (si t'as le temps de lire un peu le lien que t'as donné Poildep !  )

Très très joli village St Etienne de Baïgorry !  :love: effectivement faut voiloir y aller mais c'est ...  :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée pour ça, t'as qu'à piquer une chemise de Roberto, après tu la vends aux enchères (Mackie pourra te donner quelques tuyaux), y'aura peut-être quelques macgéennes riches et fortunées Zé fans de notre espagnol poilu au look hawaïen (ça je sens que je vais le regretter demain matin au réveil du fauve en question, m'en fout serais pas là !   ) qui paieront à prix d'or cette ...  :hein: chose ...?   qui sait ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS : hey ça reste entre nous hein !



Yesssss, super idée....     

*Hmmm, euh dis Roberto ... Juste comme ça,  t'as prévu des habits de rechange??? * 

Non parce que fait pas chaud à Paris en ce moment... L'air de l'atlantique ne remonte pas jusqu'a ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le cas, ne manque pas de présenter à Lorna mes salutations. Respectueuses hein, les salutations, pas béarnaises !



Ah mais c'est qu'il suit bien ce petit en classe !


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le cas, ne manque pas de présenter à Lorna mes salutations. Respectueuses hein, les salutations, pas béarnaises !



Bon tu me diras le type de salutatios que tu veux que je lui présente...    

un gros  * smackkkkk *  c comme tu veux


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est qu'il suit bien ce petit en classe !


 ça dépend de la maîtresse.


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un gros  * smackkkkk *  c comme tu veux



Avec la langue???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu me diras le type de salutatios que tu veux que je lui présente...
> 
> un gros  * smackkkkk *  c comme tu veux



:affraid: hey ch'uis venue incognito ce soir, IL m'a laissée sortir de la cage, pour me "divertir" me fait pas un coup pareil !!! :affraid: j'vais encore être privé d'ordi pendant 5 jours !!!!


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ma boîte à MP fonctionne



ah bon ça marche chez toi    

_je voulais faire bisquer le Rob  _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Avec la langue???



 défa fmoi f'ai un f'tit déftail qui fafe ftout !


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> défa fmoi f'ai un f'tit déftail qui fafe ftout !


 meuh non, f'est tout mignon ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> défa fmoi f'ai un f'tit déftail qui fafe ftout !



   


Bon les filles, et poildep, aprés qu'on est un peu kan même pouri le trhead de Roberto  :hein:     Vais me coucher moi  :sleep:  J'ai cours demain  :mouais: 

Bisous mes petites puces  :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée pour ça, t'as qu'à piquer une chemise de Roberto, après tu la vends aux enchères (Mackie pourra te donner quelques tuyaux), y'aura peut-être quelques macgéennes riches et fortunées Zé fans de notre espagnol poilu au look hawaïen (ça je sens que je vais le regretter demain matin au réveil du fauve en question, m'en fout serais pas là !   ) qui paieront à prix d'or cette ...  :hein: chose ...?   qui sait ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS : hey ça reste entre nous hein !








Rob ne fait pas le poids à côté de 
ce collectionneur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles, et poildep, aprés qu'on est un peu kan même pouri le trhead de Roberto  :hein:     Vais me coucher moi  :sleep:  J'ai cours demain  :mouais:
> 
> Bisous mes petites puces  :love: :love:



 et on dit merci qui ????? 


 

   

ben moi aussi il se fait tard là ! Roberto comme tu vois j'ai entrenu ton tradada il prenait un peu la poussière, et puis il commençait à descendre dans les profondeurs macgéennes alors, hop un 'ptit coup de trident, et le voila tout beau ton tradada  :love:   

 Nan c'est pas vrai j'ai rien pourri du tout !


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> aprés qu'on est un peu kan même pouri le trhead de Roberto



on n'a rien pourri du tout. C'est prévu pour faire salon le soir.  :love:


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2004)

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer !

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )
> Nexka Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: 
> maousse (si c'est bien le 12 novembre au soir et que ça dure plus qu'un quart d'heure...si quelqu'un pouvait récapituler heure et lieu dans cette liste, histoire de pas avoir à se taper 10 pages de flood sans savoir de quoi on parle  - phrase à retirer)

*Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !*
> madonna (à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )


*Ne viens pas : *
> Macélène  (je travaille  ça m'arrive...)
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman


*Je viens pas : Nexka vient pas !*
> Spyro   _(mais en fait pitet que si)_

*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna 


_ * Lorna *  bon là, nous risquons de peut être passer dans le coin ...    je dis bien dans le Béarn, pas à la capitale _



reparlons choses sérieuses.


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ...si quelqu'un pouvait récapituler heure et lieu dans cette liste, histoire de pas avoir à se taper 10 pages de flood sans savoir de quoi on parle  - phrase à retirer)



date et heure officielles. 

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas du flood. C'est toute une discussion de haut intérêt.


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> date et heure officielles.
> 
> Ceci dit, ce n'est pas du flood. C'est toute une discussion de haut intérêt.



un vrai apprenti archiviste, ce soir..


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2004)

VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer ! _(On parle de Rob hein, non je rappelle hein des fois que...)_

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug _(sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )_
> Nexka _Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: _
> Spyro _Ah ouéééééééééééééééééé ! _
> maousse

*Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !*
> madonna _(à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )_


*Ne viens pas : *
> Macélène  _(je travaille  ça m'arrive...)_
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Bassman


*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *La mienne aussi elle marche !*
> Tu as essayé ??
> 
> :love:


  "je ne réclame rien" signe-t-il.


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.

*Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer ! _(On parle de Rob hein, non je rappelle hein des fois que...)_

*Je serai là !*
> Lumai
> Nephou _on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne_
> Grug _(sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )_
> Nexka _Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors :love: :love: _
> Spyro _Ah ouéééééééééééééééééé ! _
> maousse

*Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !*
> madonna _(à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )_


*Ne viens pas : *
> Macélène _(je travaille  ça m'arrive...)_
> Poildep
> Nato Kino



*Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !*
>Lorna 

*Je viens pas pasque Bassman ne vient pas :*
>Bassman


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

*VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.*

Inscrivez-vous sur la liste de celles et ceux qu'il aura peut-être la chance de rencontrer ! (On parle de Rob hein, non je rappelle hein des fois que...)

Je serai là !
> Lumai
> Nephou on dirait que tu ne veux pas que je vienne
> Grug (sauf evenement exeptionnel qui ferait que blah blah )
> Nexka Ah ben si Spyro il vient, je viens alors
> Spyro Ah ouéééééééééééééééééé !
> maousse

Pas sûr(e), je confirme dès que possible !
> madonna (à force j'vais être obligée d'y réfléchir sérieusement.. )


Ne viens pas :
> Macélène (je travaille ça m'arrive...)
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Juste en passant (bin....même pas en fait....   )



Je viens pas parceKe môa personne veut venir me voir (du 3 au 5 décembre pour ceux qui auraient oublié) !
>Lorna

Je viens pas pasque Bassman ne vient pas :
>Bassman


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarf !
> 
> 
> C'est sympa de prévenir les gars : *je boirai une lampée de Leffe© à votre santé !*


Si tu bois a ma santé c'est au moins 4-5 Leffes alors, parce qu'une pauvre lampée a la santé d'un breton..... c'est maigre


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarf !
> 
> 
> C'est sympa de prévenir les gars : *je boirai une lampée de Leffe© à votre santé !*



Oui tu rigoles, tu rigoles, mais c'est bien parce que c'est des gars!! Si c'était une de tes tapoteuses qui te disais qu'elle venait pas, on te connait, tu ferais pas la même tête!!!!


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu rigoles, tu rigoles, mais c'est bien parce que c'est des gars!! Si c'était une de tes tapoteuses qui te disais qu'elle venait pas, on te connait, tu ferais pas la même tête!!!!


:mouais: tu devrais pas être en cours toi :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> *Arrêêêêtes !*
> :rateau:
> _J'ai super-mal dormi à *l'idée de te louper à Paris* !!_
> ...


tu lis très mal  *Nexka Vient  *


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Merde t'es pas un vrai breton alors :affraid:  :mouais:

 

PS :  t'as vu  moi aussi je met plein de smiley partout   :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Sobre mais pas trop a dit:
			
		

> *Ben oui mais non :* 4/5 Leffe© ça va pas l' faire.
> 
> A *la troisième* je commencerai à ricaner, *la quatrième* déclencherait tout un tas d'aveux et de divagations à caractère crypto-érotique particulièrement mal venus, et l'ensemble de mes dicours incohérents après l'absorption de *la cinquième* serait repris tel quel dans un sujet du Bar ouvert spécialement par Néphou _pour assouvir une vengeance clandestine et ainsi me trainer dans la boue numérique d'une honte sans appel._


Mes vengeances ne sont jamais clandestines (ni mes luttes intestines sauf quand le japonais il est pas frais) mais, disosns, cruelles :giark: :gniark: :gniar:

_ps : peux-tu me rappeler de quoi j'ai à me venger ? ma mémoire n'est plus très sûre en ce moment_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu rigoles, tu rigoles, mais c'est bien parce que c'est des gars!! Si c'était une de tes tapoteuses qui te disais qu'elle venait pas, on te connait, tu ferais pas la même tête!!!!




 ben moi j'viens pas et il n'a même pas fait de remarques !   

Bon faut dire qu'_il_ doit être soulagé Roberto à cette idée, un accueil à coup  de trident y'à mieux quand même !   

PS : bon séjour parisien m'sieur Roberto ! 

PS2 : c'est à partir de quelle heure qu'il fait salon ce tradada au fait Poildep ?


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS2 : c'est à partir de quelle heure qu'il fait salon ce tradada au fait Poildep ?


Quand chuis là !   

_Et de préférence quand Roberto n'est pas là passque sinon elles en ont toutes après lui._ 


:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS2 : c'est à partir de quelle heure qu'il fait salon ce tradada au fait Poildep ?



On va ouvrir exprès "pommedindon" pour l'occasion


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand chuis là !
> 
> _Et de préférence quand Roberto n'est pas là passque sinon elles en ont toutes après lui._
> 
> ...



Comment ça ? Tu renies votre collaboration active dans le dressage de smileys ?    Nous avions pourtant passé un contrat, charte graphique à l'appui :sick:


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Inscrivez-vous* sur la liste de celles et ceux que j'aurai peut-être la chance de rencontrer !
> 
> *Je viens pas : Macélène vient pas !*
> > ...
> ...



J'espère que tu as prévu une tenue de rechange, c'es plein d'entarteurs en cette saison Paris.


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon et sinon faut toujours venir déguisé en mountie ?
Parce que... je retrouve plus mon costume moi ! :hein:


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as prévu une tenue de rechange, c'es plein d'entarteurs en cette saison Paris.



oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii alors !  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Celui (ou celle .. hihi) qui entarte Roberto, photo à l'appui postée dans les plus brefs délais en ces lieux, je lui offre un ouikinde gastronomico-guindaille liégeois, avec cassoulet, choucroute, tajine d'agneau aux amande, et boulet-frites au menu, et logement gratos dans chambre avec connexion éthernet ADSL haut débit (et accessoirement collec de +- 300 mangas ) 

Héhéhéhé ...


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii alors !  :love:  :love:  :love:
> Celui (ou celle .. hihi) qui entarte Roberto, photo à l'appui postée dans les plus brefs délais en ces lieux, je lui offre un ouikinde gastronomico-guindaille liégeois, avec cassoulet, choucroute, tajine d'agneau aux amande, et boulet-frites au menu, et logement gratos dans chambre avec connexion éthernet ADSL haut débit (et accessoirement collec de +- 300 mangas )
> 
> Héhéhéhé ...


 ok, prepare ma chambre, je viens passer l'AES chez toi  :love:


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu devrais pas être en cours toi :rateau:



Euhh oui, en fait je suis en informatique, c'est l'avantage, j'ai un ordi devant moi    





			
				Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Arrêêêêtes !
> 
> J'ai super-mal dormi à l'idée de te louper à Paris !!



Ah oui??  :love:  :love:  :love: 

C'est t'il pas mimi ça???  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, prepare ma chambre, je viens passer l'AES chez toi  :love:



okaiiii ... ! 

dis, la tarte, aux pommes et chantilly, évidement !


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

l'entartage, c'est à la créme !
(y'a des regles de courtopisies quand même )



(roberto, mets ton ciré   )


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> okaiiii ... !
> 
> dis, la tarte, aux pommes et chantilly, évidement !



On poura le léchouiller aprés???     :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> okaiiii ... !
> 
> dis, la tarte, aux pommes et chantilly, évidement !




sans chantilly la tarte, merci !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On poura le léchouiller aprés???     :love:  :love:


  
 :mouais: 
 :hein: 
 :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: Nexka si tu continues Rob' va venir nu sous son kway


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Nexka si tu continues Rob' va venir nu sous son kway



Ah ben non, pas cool, je pourais plus voler sa chemise et la vendre sur ebay pour me payer un week end chez Lorna...


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, prepare ma chambre, je viens passer l'AES chez toi  :love:



Doucement le poisson, j'étais sur le coup avant toi !!    :mouais: 

Mais bon, on peut faire ça à deux, je prendrai la photo, je n'ai pas confiance dans ton appareil...    :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

au menu bientôt chez Anntraxh : rouget mariné et caille en cocotte


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Doucement le poisson, j'étais sur le coup avant toi !!    :mouais:
> 
> Mais bon, on peut faire ça à deux, je prendrai la photo, je n'ai pas confiance dans ton appareil...    :love:


 ouais, ce serait dommage d'avoir des photos floues.


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> :rose:
> :rose:
> Je vais heeeu... *louer la gare Montparnasse,* la faire évacuer, et on en rediscute posément.
> ...



Vi vi tout ça tout ça, miam  :love:  :love: 

Et t'en fait pas pour mon cholesterol, je dois peser 50kg toute mouillée, j'ai de la marge  :love:  :love: 

Juste un truc  :mouais: tu peux pas mettre des poires à la place des pommes??   Puis un peu de chocolat noir fondu  :love:  :love: Et là ça sera parfait    :love:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> toute mouillée,



Tu poses un piège à supermoquette ????    ou tu veux faire sauter la boite à MP


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu poses un piège à supermoquette ????    ou tu veux faire sauter la boite à MP




Rhooooo     :hein: 

Ca fesait longtemps, tient!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

d'habitude la y'a pas quelqu'un qui passe et qui fait

non rien 

non  je croyais


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> d'habitude la y'a pas quelqu'un qui passe et qui fait
> 
> non rien
> 
> non  je croyais



Bah si justement, et je disais que ça fesait longtemps que je n'y avait pas eut droit   


Le "rhooo" c'est parce que j'ai mis du temps à comprendre l'halusion  Comme quoi j'ai pas l'esprit aussi tordu que tout le monde le pense


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

non rien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

non plus


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

Personne ne passe à Rennes dans les jours à venir ?
non je dis ça parce qu'ils ont installé plein de manèges en centre ville, alors si on se donne rendez-vous près du manège (rapport au titre du thread pour les lents du bulbe :mouais: ) il faudrait préciser lequel !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

alors les filles, encore en train de mettre la zone dans le fil de Roberto ?


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Disons que c'est un salon plus intime, ici


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

hé hô... y'a pas que des filles ici


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est un salon plus intime, ici



non rien


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> hé hô... y'a pas que des filles ici


 hého ! Quand Roberto n'est pas là, c'est moi le mâle dominant dans ce thread.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

pour tous les rdv a venir..... 

http://www.paroles.net/chansons/25202.htm


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

vous chercher du mâle :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors les filles, encore en train de mettre la zone dans le fil de Roberto ?



Et là tu remarqueras (toi aussi Roberto hein !) que je n'y suis pour rien !!!  :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hého ! Quand Roberto n'est pas là, c'est moi le mâle dominant dans ce thread.



t'es pas couché toi ?


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors les filles, encore en train de mettre la zone dans le fil de Roberto ?



tu disais   Les Filles


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas couché toi ?




La nuit est à Nous


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

yeepee j'organise une aes vaisselle cette nuit


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> yeepee j'organise une aes vaisselle cette nuit


 yeepee ! Sans moi !


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> yeepee j'organise une aes vaisselle cette nuit



Bon c fini cette vaisselle    t'es un peu lent  12 assiettes ça va vite


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

Les assiettes c'est fait depuis longtemps : ce qui est reste ce sont les deux plats à gratin, les tasses et soucoupes à café, tous les couverts et couverts de service puis quelques plats divers. Les verres de l'apéros et j'en découvre un peu plus à chaque fois


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Les assiettes c'est fait depuis longtemps : ce qui est reste ce sont les deux plats à gratin, les tasses et soucoupes à café, tous les couverts et couverts de service puis quelques plats divers. Les verres de l'apéros et j'en découvre un peu plus à chaque fois



mais c'était un banquet   

et en plus la pöele de l'omelette


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Spyro (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :d :d


  
 
 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez qui n'a jamais été aidé pour surveiller son poulailler a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bon : tu peux aller te coucher, je prends la relève !*


Sûr ? 

J'ai un peu peur de te laisser tout seul ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Novembre 2004)

Keument ça ?
Qui ça qui débloque ?  

C'est pas ma faute ! Ils m'ont dit qu'ils l'avaient réparé !

_Ah non pardon c'est pas répliques de films ici_ :hein:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Au fait c'est toujours pas annulé ?
Non parce que la date approche (si ! Un peu quand même !)
Et vu tout le boulot que j'ai vendredi j'aimerais être sûr quand même 

_Bon et pour la casquette je l'aurai pas, les délais de livraison sont un peu trop élévés _


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est toujours pas annulé ?
> Non parce que la date approche (si ! Un peu quand même !)
> Et vu tout le boulot que j'ai vendredi j'aimerais être sûr quand même
> 
> _Bon et pour la casquette je l'aurai pas, les délais de livraison sont un peu trop élévés _


Spyro !!! Tu fous la zone, là !!  Roberto nous a ouvert un autre salon !


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Oh pardon
Mais aussi il aurait pu prévenir


----------



## benjamin (11 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a la clef pour *débloquer ce tradada* ?
> Un levier ?
> Un pied de biche ? _Une manivelle de crique ???_



Abracadabra ?


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Abracadabra ?


 Ah mais non ! Très mauvaise idée !  Roberto a ouvert un autre thread entretemps !!!


----------



## benjamin (11 Novembre 2004)

La ferme, sésame


----------

